# Explosion



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

Shit I dunno, but I wasn't happy

Ahh Piss!!!

Gurkha Fuerte


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

What' The hell happen?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

gah I hate that.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like my first Gurkha


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

You know that happened to me with the last tatuaje red I smoked! I think the sudden change in temperature on the wrapper makes it explode like that. I still smoked mine though!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn J! Was that a new buy, or something that has been sitting in your humi?

Hey by the way your friend is about to lose his shoes!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awww crap


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate when that happens - had it about 2 weeks ago w/a 601, just plain blew apart almost immediately.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Did your friend load that stogie


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I've never had that happen!


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

damn it boy. that stinks


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Did your friend load that stogie


:lol: Harvey where do you find all these cartoons?


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

LouZava said:


> You know that happened to me with the last tatuaje red I smoked! I think the sudden change in temperature on the wrapper makes it explode like that. I still smoked mine though!


Oh I definately smoked it, but long-ash contest was definately out the window. Haha.


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn J! Was that a new buy, or something that has been sitting in your humi?
> 
> Hey by the way your friend is about to lose his shoes!


I shouldn't act so suprised there were a couple things working against that stick. One, it was a gurka but most notable was that it was sitting in a tent drying out while I was camping. Hutch dropped a couple sticks on me (they were in his humi) and I didnt have my humi with me. I put a water pillow in there but the tent cooked it like an oven. I will note that the other ones I smoked didnt erupt like Mt. St. Hellen.

Go easy on the mans shoes, there's only like 20 pounds holding them to the ground


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

LouZava said:


> You know that happened to me with the last tatuaje red I smoked! I think the sudden change in temperature on the wrapper makes it explode like that. I still smoked mine though!


Yep, I had a crack not a BLOWOUT LIKE THAT!! DAMN!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, thats pretty bad.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i got a G5 in the humi waiting on me. hope it doesnt do me like that. i only have one..lol


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I also have had my Gurkhas crack like that.Mine split from change in humidity.Brought one to work left it in my truck overnight ,winter time.It went from cold to hot to frozen overnight.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya that sucks....


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I hate that when that happens!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

oy what a pissa
so sad


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I had that happen half way through and Oliva V. It actually opened up a really tight draw and I really didn't mind at all. The cigar should have been a 58 rather than a 50 the way it was packed...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

You're supposed to draw in, not blow out....


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

The EVP said:


> You're supposed to draw in, not blow out....


now you tell me!!! I knew something wasn't right....


----------



## oldfart54 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats Gotta Hurt!!!!
I Too Have Had The Same Unfortunate Experience.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate when that happens


----------

